# PRELOVED -Someone looking to buy swans



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Just saw this advert on preloved isnt it ilegal to buy swans ? They are the queens birds so I didnt think you could buy or sell them

Preloved | swans wanted wanted in Mid Glamorgan, South Wales, UK


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

They're only the queens if they are wild. I believe there are some tagged birds.


----------



## Crayfish (Jul 20, 2012)

She doesn't own _all_ the swans in the UK, only mute swans. 
Mute swans are classed as a royal bird and therefore under protection of the Queen with unmarked mute swans belonging to the crown. Any other swan species is fair game for anyone who cares enough to have them.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

theres more than one species of swan in the UK


----------



## BSL (Jan 19, 2011)

you can buy black swan a farmer i worked for got some for his wife to put on there lake on there land but i do not know where he got them from and they where only baby`s


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

this guy sells diffrent types 

Swans for Sale | Swan Breeder |


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Do they clip their wings?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Do they clip their wings?


no idea but if the pond was not to large they could now take off anyway as they need a long strech of water to take off


----------



## Crayfish (Jul 20, 2012)

They'll clip them to prevent roaming.

Swans can take off from the land, not just water. So long as there's enough space for them to get a decent run in they can take flight. It's far safer to clip their wings than risk them building up the momentum to take flight, or even attempting to fly without building up the speed to do so effectively.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Crayfish said:


> They'll clip them to prevent roaming.
> 
> Swans can take off from the land, not just water. So long as there's enough space for them to get a decent run in they can take flight. It's far safer to clip their wings than risk them building up the momentum to take flight, or even attempting to fly without building up the speed to do so effectively.


None of the people I know who have swans clip their wings. The idea seems a bit unnecessary.


----------



## Crayfish (Jul 20, 2012)

Mynki said:


> None of the people I know who have swans clip their wings. The idea seems a bit unnecessary.


It's just a difference in husbandry styles which may take into account possible hazards should the swan take flight. One or two clip them as a few valuable decided to relocate to the local arboretum. Others do it because they believe it to be the best way to stop their young swans from taking off and getting into altercations with local wild swans down the road. Some just because they view it as their responsibility to take all necessary precautions to prevent their swans from making a nuisance of themselves. Generally maintaining swans in a flightless state is preferable just because they can be aggressive combined with the fact hybridisation is a possibility for some species. Unlikely in the wild, but there are enough hybridisation events to make it a concern for those who keep certain species.

I should have made it clear that whilst those I know strongly recommend wing clipping they are possibly a bunch of ancient relics who need to move with the times. I don't think they are, as I tend to agree with their reasons for wing clipping, but then i'm a dusty relic too.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Does that mean you can eat swan if its not one of hers :whistling2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If it's yours you can do what you like with it!


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmmm Swan Chow Mein :mf_dribble:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

There used to be lots of stories a few years ago about immigrants catching and eating wild swans, supposedly not realising that in the UK you can't just go out and catch anything you like for your lunch! Mind you most of these stories were in newspapers like the Mail and Express, so probably just made up.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmmmmm! Never heard of that! But does sound like tabloid tadgerism!

Altho im not really a foody person swan does sound pretty epic!

Mibbi why the queen owns most of them,mibbi she lives on a swan only diet :whistling2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

There are hundreds in the swan sanctuary at the end of my road, and swimming about on the river, I'm sure just one wouldn't be missed!

I'd imagine it might be a bit like Duck or Goose?


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

No fancy "Rescuing" One and having a try for me :whistling2:

Surely they wont be dark meat like a duck ? Sort of look more chickeny to me :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Spose only way to test this theory,theyll be swans in Thailand eh? Im sure golden rule in Thailand is anything with a pulse is fair game long as u have the right $


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Well there's an interesting question, has anyone on here ever eaten swan, and what was it like?


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep i 100% want to know as well!

I bet its the best thing ever!And thats why the queen has them under lock n key!!!!

Btw were not suggesting any1 steals a swan from there local park to bbq etc! But bound to be someone out there thats already done the deed :whistling2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Best I can find online is that it's like goose as I suspected, dark gamey meat, I love goose so maybe I should try to catch me a swan or two!


----------



## blueflash (Jul 29, 2012)

like goose but it is a lot more greesy 
still nice though :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep sounds good to me!

Bet its served in france prob closest place :whistling2:

If you want to fly out to france for a couple days swan hunting give me a shout im all about the random scenarios plan to burn out quick :2thumb:


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

i witnessed a polish family on the way back to their house having caught and mullered a load of mirror and common carp from the lake a while back. that was pretty surreal. i have eaten goose before and its a nice meat, ive never tried swan, nor would i want to tbh, i dunno what it is but swans are just .. not food IMO. but each to their own.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Graham said:


> There used to be lots of stories a few years ago about immigrants catching and eating wild swans, supposedly not realising that in the UK you can't just go out and catch anything you like for your lunch! Mind you most of these stories were in newspapers like the Mail and Express, so probably just made up.


Those stories were very true, sadly. BUt it has been going on for a long time - when I was at University some of the students from overseas got into trouble for catching ducks from teh campus lake and eating them. More recently, and locally, a number of member of the Eastern European community were seen catching ducks from a pond in a local park, after the duck population seemed to suddenly decline.
There have also been a group of Romanians seen at a local river at night netting carp, with large heavy duty bags on the banks. Pretty sure those carp weren't being returned!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Graham said:


> Well there's an interesting question, has anyone on here ever eaten swan, and what was it like?


 Yes. Was road kill that we figured shouldnt be wasted. Taste was actuly a bit disapointing, nothing like as strong as duck or goose, reminded me more of turkey. Was also fairly dry like turkey, though that could have been our screw up on the cooking.


----------



## Totallytortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

i rescued a swan from the motorway once , and they are BIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG birdies , *I* dont wanna get on the bad side on one of those mamas 

Wild mute swans belong to Queenie , Tagged belong to the crown or somewhat


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Totallytortoise said:


> i rescued a swan from the motorway once , and they are BIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG birdies , *I* dont wanna get on the bad side on one of those mamas


I've helped to rescue swans on the river and take them to the sanctuary, usually they are the victims of discarded fishing tackle, and a swan tangled up in fishing line can be a particularly grumpy beast!

We generally use several boats to corral them, then when we have the swan trapped the guy from the sanctuary catches it with a noose and quickly puts a sort of straitjacket on it. The swan is still free to peck but because it can't use it's wings or legs it's fairly harmless.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Eatting a swan...can u imagin the size of the leg ..........used to fight over the chicken legs when i was a kid,,,,,now for a swan leg...a war would have broken out


----------



## theman (Nov 11, 2010)

there very popular with ornamental waterfowl keepers!


----------

